# interferir frecuencia de tv



## manu_argue (Abr 25, 2008)

holas amigos del foro. como andan? necesito ayuda de como hacer un circuito que me permita interferir las frecuencias UHF de tv, para distorsionar la imagen del tv o que se vea poco. La idea es que tenga poco alcanca, con 100 m estaria bien, y la frecuencia se pueda ajustar, con un pote supongo. muchas gracias
espero su respuesta

saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 6, 2008)

Es simplemente un oscilador de UHF, la inestabilidad no nos importa mucho ya que es de corto alcance, pero ojo con ese rango de 100 m.
Creo que con solo emitir la portadora estaría bien, aunque quizás se necesite ruido.


----------



## manu_argue (May 7, 2008)

gracias por responder electrodan... me podrias facilitar algun circuito de un oscilador UHF? no pude encontrar ninguno para lograr esto... y lo de la portadora me podrias explicar como es? no tengo mucho conocimiento en UHF...
muchas gracias
saludos

manuel


----------



## electrodan (May 7, 2008)

Porv favor no abras otra seccion, te respondo en "oscilador UHF".


----------



## nparede (Mar 8, 2010)

Buenas, necesitaria ese circuito, gracias.


----------



## rvramon (Mar 24, 2010)

ola que tal dicesque nesecitas un dispositivo que interfierala tv? ok yo pongo este que trabaja perfectamente bien y facil de armar solo nesecitas uno 10 componentes. si no encuentras el capacitor trimmer eso no es ningun problema este trabaja con casi todos lo que le quieras poner solo has el circuito tal como lo explica el manual. el inductor coil L1 tambien trabaja con el que le pongas puede ser de 5 asta 15 vueltas vueltas de alambre cualquiera. el microfono si tu quieres ponerselo se lo pones it's ok pero yo lo reemplace por un capacitor 470 mF 25v a 30v electrolítico capacitor, puedes experimentar con varios. el circuito es bueno casi borra la imagen de la tv y tambien transfiere la radio en calquier canal solo tienes que girar el trimmer asta encontrar la frecuencia. espero te ayude. le puedes hacer modificasiones para a ver si lo puedes hacer mas potente yo estoy por modificarlo pero yo no se mucho de electronica. pero estoy pensando adaptarle un un linial apmplificador clase C a ver que pasa no lo quiero para ser averias solo para experimentar. si logras hacerle una modificacion me lo haces saber  please.

si la direcccion de este enlase no trabaja  copealo y pegala al buscador de direcciones.  

http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/4134018/dispositivo-inalambrico-para-ganar-a-las-maquinitas.html


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 24, 2010)

Ademas tenes que barrer la banda.. o es solo un canal?


----------



## rvramon (Mar 24, 2010)

no te entiendo muy bien la pregunta, pero si te refieres a los canales de la tv to sintonisa el canal que tu desees ya sea en la tv o en la radio fm desde 88 mhz asta 108 mhz o quiza interfiere por debajo o por arriva de esas frecuencias. Como digo tienes que sintonizar el aparato que quieras interfer y buscar la frecuencia di el canal seleccionado girando el capacitor trimmer del dispositivo asta interferir el canal deseado. a ver si me explique.


----------

